# Decimal places / decimal point



## Warp3

Both of these questions were prompted by using the Korean settings on my GPS, so I'll ask them together.

xxx

2) When the Korean voice on the GPS states a distance, I can't figure out what word she is using for the decimal point. The only word I know already that could possibly fit there is 점 (point), but it doesn't really sound like that word. Honestly, it almost sounds more like 쌈 or 삼 instead (though the latter seems unlikely since that would make 3.3 sound the same as 3-3-3).

Summary: 1.3 mi = one point three miles = 일 ??? 삼 마일

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenjoluma

2. I guess your guess is correct. 점. No other way to think otherwise.


----------



## Warp3

2. It still concerns me that if it is 점 then I am hearing it *that* wrongly. Then again it is coming from a small speaker on a tiny GPS unit up on the dash. I need to bring it inside and experiment with it so I can hear it more closely.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Warp3

FWIW, I was watching a show over the weekend and when phrases like "50.6%" came up, they were definitely using 점 for the decimal point so that must be what the GPS is saying after all.  Thanks again.


----------

